# Computer is not booting from USB Pen Drive [iBall]



## FutureKing (Jun 22, 2007)

I have iBall 8GB USB Pen Drive. I have installed Linux on it.

I have 2 systems (1 P4 PC, 1 Core2Duo Laptop)

If I use that pen drive on laptop and boot from pen drive it works perfectly.

But if I use same pen drive on my P4 PC and try to boot from USB Pen Drive it does not works.
>> Computer Starts
>> I press F8 from my keyboard and Boot Device Menu appears
>> I choose USB ZIP and Press Enter.
>> My computer takes next step and freezes. 
>> I press Ctrl,Alt,Del to restart computer.

my computer even does not shows any message from pen drive linux.

Same thing happens with any distro: Ubuntu,Fedora etc. i.e. computer does not boots from Pen Drive.

Please help.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like it is not recognizing it properly.
USB-ZIP is usually not going to work for a flash drive.
It needs to be USB-HDD.
Check your bios settings for a setting called USB for DOS
and enable it if available.
Then see if it is recognized.
I have on computer that I have to select add in controller
to boot a flash drive.
Might try that selection also.


----------

